# Creditability of The Liberated Stock Trader Book & Course?



## macyy004 (29 June 2013)

Hi Guys,
Does any one recommend the book and course "The Liberated Stock Trader: A Complete Stock Market Education"
Despite it being on Amazon, I do not believe the sample 11 customer reviews are a fairly accurate opinion. 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Liberated-Stock-Trader-Education/dp/1460956028/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I've had a check on the book depositary seems like they sell it as well. I guess I'm skeptical as it is not as renowned as other titles such as "Security Analysis, the Intelligent Investor and so forth." They have their own site, but that wouldn't be so credible to take the sellers word (http://www.liberatedstocktrader.com)

If you have read through the book or done the course your opinion would be great.

Cheers,
Mac.


----------

